# Swath grazing left overs



## farmguy (Sep 15, 2015)

Come spring what do you do with left over swaths, espicially if they have been made from many windrows.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I do not understand what you are asking, elaborating would help.


----------



## farmguy (Sep 15, 2015)

There will hay left in the swath that was not eaten over winter. If several windrows are raked together it could be heavy. I myself no till but no matter what heavy residue where there was a swath could be a problem. The cattle will not consume all the foder and come spring it will be wet poor feed.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

So you feed swaths like some people will bale graze?

A point I'm going to touch on is that leaving feed in a swath is a very inefficient feed method. Sorry, that's a lot of loose hay left open to the elements and waste.

Best I can tell you to fix the leftovers is ted it out and mow it up with a rotary mower. If you thought you were saving fuel and wear and tear, you lost whatever gain you were trying to find.


----------



## farmguy (Sep 15, 2015)

I winter graze and bale graze, mostly winter graze with bales in position to bale graze if needed. I have never swath grazed but I had read where it was recommended to rake windrows together so I was curious. I could forsee this being a problem. I live in Minnesota.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thinking out loud, that you might have somewhat the same (roughly) weather as I do. I wouldn't put into windrows until hay/grass has quit growing number one. I don't want it to choke out existing hay/grass. Second, I would be tedding any left over stuff back out in early spring BEFORE hay/grass starts to grow (minimizing the choking effect) if possible. Maybe it's just me, but I don't like bare (choked out) spots, they seem to be weed havens in my case. :angry: YMMV.

Larry


----------

